# Online-Tutorial zu ACCON-S7-EasyLog Version 3.0 verfügbar



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2008)

Zu ACCON-S7-EasyLog Version 3.0 gibt es jetzt ein Online-Tutorial, das die
grundsätzlichen Möglichkeiten des Programmes darstellt. Die Laufzeit beträgt
ca. 12 Minuten. 
Das Tutorial kann hier http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/65/84/lang,de/ 
heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Mai 2008)

hallo,
super gemacht, das ersetzt das handbuch, hoffentlich macht sowas schule.
weiter so.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2008)

Danke für die Blumen   . 
Wir haben aber noch weitere Ideen, die wir in die nächste Version mit einbringen wollen.


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2008)

cool, aber mit sound ware das wesentlich interessanter.
ist so irgendwie leer und fast so "anstrengend" wie ein handbuch...

ich wäre für die "charmante" stimme von steffi!


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Juni 2008)

hallo,
ja markus geb dir recht eine susi stimme wäre nicht übel(manch einer hat keinen sound auf der arbeit), ist so recht umfangreich, für einen quickstart wäre das wohl besser geeignet ein eigenes video, aber das war das erste mal, und ich finde das recht gelungen.


----------

